# '59(?) Arkansas Traveler DUT-14 runabout to fishing boat mod



## kfa4303 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all. Here are a few pics of my little AT skiboat that I have since turned into a fishing boat/island hopper. She's my first boat rebuild and nothing fancy, but she floats and has brought me home every time....so far. She was just a gutted hull and trailer when I got her. I've since replace the bench seats, added a forward casting deck and storage locker as well as a few extra handy DIY items including; PVC rod holders, bilge pump, tiller extension, Bamboo push pole, kicker motor rack and shade umbrella holders (still to come). I know it's not nearly as nice as a lot of the other mods here in the forums, but in my defense I'm a broke, idiot, noobie  Herewith. Hope it serves.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 4, 2012)

kfa4303 said:


> Hi all. Here are a few pics of my little AT skiboat that I have since turned into a fishing boat/island hopper. She's my first boat rebuild and nothing fancy, but she floats and has brought me home every time....so far. She was just a gutted hull and trailer when I got her. I've since replace the bench seats, added a forward casting deck and storage locker as well as a few extra handy DIY items including; PVC rod holders, bilge pump, tiller extension, Bamboo push pole, kicker motor rack and shade umbrella holders (still to come). I know it's not nearly as nice as a lot of the other mods here in the forums, but in my defense I'm a broke, idiot, noobie  Herewith. Hope it serves.



Looks like you took something that needed lots of TLC and made it usable for your needs without spending a ton of money! That's a winner in my book.

Good luck and hope you get to enjoy it.

sf


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't knock yourself man! Sometimes simple is better, trust me when I say this. As long as the boat works and IS more comfortable when fishing from the day you got it....you done good.

Thumbs up in my book! It serves and serves well! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 I agree if it works for you then that is what matters. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are a few updates since my last post including a few new DIY PVC projects which have turned out great. The grab bar has made a huge difference and only took about a day and $30. I can now stand amidship, center console style while using the PVC tiller extension in the previous posts. As a result, the weight is much better distributed which allows me to get on plane more quickly. Between the two, I have much better visibility, performance and handling. Very handy when tying to to dodge manatees, oyster bars and tourists. My little nephew can even use it and help me steer  The grab bar is also a great place to mount accessories like the junk tray, umbrella holders, cup holders and hang fishing lures, etc.... It also makes a great rack for keeping towels and t-shirts high and dry and off the wet bottom of the boat. It's amazing how much vertical space there is even in a little boat like mine. I don't know how/why I ever lived without it. Cheers!


----------

